# eco-complete for 30G



## Udenlo (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey,

I was just wondering how many 20 lb bags of eco-complete would be needed for 3 inches in a 30 gallon aquarium.

thanks,
Udenlo


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

about 3 to 3 1/2


----------



## Udenlo (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help, I just ordered 3 bags so hopefully it will be enough


----------



## Green024 (Oct 26, 2009)

I think 3 bags will be perfect. 2 was all most not enough, but I made it work.

Enjoy starting a new aquascape!!


----------

